# Magic sign more



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/Magic_Sign_Dial_Ford__Willia-85131-66.html

Orlando signs Derrick Dial, Alton Ford, and Shammond Williams.

I would expect Williams to be signed for the season. Ford might have a shot.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'd definitely hang on to Shammond, if there is room. He's not going to set the world on fire, but he's definitely solid enough to stick with a team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I'd definitely hang on to Shammond, if there is room. He's not going to set the world on fire, but he's definitely solid enough to stick with a team.


He would also be insurance in case Gaines or Bogans cant handle things right away.

I think he'd be a good depth signing.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

I would want Williams, but the others might not help to much if at all.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kb8gw32003</b>!
> I would want Williams, but the others might not help to much if at all.


Agreed


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> He would also be insurance in case Gaines or Bogans cant handle things right away.
> ...



You guys are looking at Bogans for ball-handling responsiblities


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are looking at Bogans for ball-handling responsiblities


Their magic fans.. Bogans made the team becuz he beat a lot of srubs in the summer league.. and now hes gonna be a key player on this team...rrrrrrright
anyways alton ford is a hell of a player.. he plays hard and tough, he should have stayed in school for at least 2 more years.. but yall have no depth in the frontcourt so he has a shot


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> Their magic fans.. Bogans made the team becuz he beat a lot of srubs in the summer league.. and now hes gonna be a key player on this team...rrrrrrright
> anyways alton ford is a hell of a player.. he plays hard and tough, he should have stayed in school for at least 2 more years.. but yall have no depth in the frontcourt so he has a shot


If you keep coming in here with comments like "Their magic fans", which is completely grammatically incorrect, but if you keep coming in here with that crap I am going to recommend you be suspended from this forum. Grow up.

Anyway, I guarantee you Bogans will get some run this season at PG. He is capable, he ran point for some time while at Kentucky. His outside shot is in question, but he has shown he has dramatically improved and he shot the ball very well over the summer.

If you had any ability to look at things for what they really are, you would realize that Orlando does not need a traditional dish and distribute point guard, because 90% of the offense goes through Tracy McGrady. Orlando needs a point guard that can play tough defense, especially against bigger guards, and that will hit outside shots at better than a 30% clip like Jacque Vaughn did.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

We're Magic fans... gee, a bunch of Magic fans in a Magic forum! Who would have thought?!?!  A certain poster lowers the average IQ of every forum he visits to 2, just by visiting it. Doesn't even need to post. Simple amazing.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> If you keep coming in here with comments like "Their magic fans", which is completely grammatically incorrect, but if you keep coming in here with that crap I am going to recommend you be suspended from this forum. Grow up.
> ...


 OK so u think lue plays better defense than armstrong?? Or lue can guard big pgs?? How in the world if bogans is playing the point can he guard someone like ai kidd or any pg .. his defense might be descent in college.. but hes slow footed and cant move that well laterally.. Yea shane battier was the greatest defender in college for a couple years.. and hes average at best in the nba


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> OK so u think lue plays better defense than armstrong?? Or lue can guard big pgs?? How in the world if bogans is playing the point can he guard someone like ai kidd or any pg .. his defense might be descent in college.. but hes slow footed and cant move that well laterally.. Yea shane battier was the greatest defender in college for a couple years.. and hes average at best in the nba


Were we even talking about Lue? Focus man, focus.

Who in the league can guard AI or Kidd one on one? Ai, none. Kidd, not many.

Of course you think Bogans is slow footed and cant move that well laterally ... because he is now playing for Orlando. You saying those things about Bogans means about as much to me as a fly on poop.

And if I remember correctly, Battier has been considered a pretty good defender in the NBA. Of course, if he were traded to Orlando, he'd be the worst in the world.


----------



## Mulk (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> OK so u think lue plays better defense than armstrong?? Or lue can guard big pgs?? How in the world if bogans is playing the point can he guard someone like ai kidd or any pg .. his defense might be descent in college.. but hes slow footed and cant move that well laterally.. Yea shane battier was the greatest defender in college for a couple years.. and hes average at best in the nba


Lue probably will play defense at least on a par with DA. Also, they drafted Gaines because Gabe said they were fed up of being beaten by bigger PG's. So Lue will most likely not have to guard the big PG's all of the time.

On a side note, Bogans is better than Grizzo, at least he's gonna play an NBA game.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mulk</b>!
> 
> 
> Lue probably will play defense at least on a par with DA. Also, they drafted Gaines because Gabe said they were fed up of being beaten by bigger PG's. So Lue will most likely not have to guard the big PG's all of the time.
> ...


ill admit that your right there..
i just said bogans cant guard ANY PGS.. 
i didnt like bogans at uk .. theres a reason he didnt leave after his soph year .. cuz he sucked!! 
anyways whatever team he was on.. id say he sucked

just becuz he plays for the magic doesnt mean anything
i like donnell harvey and i think hes gonna bring excitement
i liked mike miller.. I think stephen hunter when healthy will be a great center for yall.. hes long and really athletic,


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

grizzo..........
wtf is your beef with uk........cuz ever since i was on here uve dissed kentucky players and their program..........is the kobe situation making u do that???
bogans doesnt suck........ thats why he was the fourth in scoring ever @ Kentucky...... he didnt leave his soph season because he had a bad summer....... i think he could play some point btw; he could guard bigger point guards like billups, davis etc


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ErikDaniels14UK</b>!
> grizzo..........
> wtf is your beef with uk........cuz ever since i was on here uve dissed kentucky players and their program..........is the kobe situation making u do that???
> bogans doesnt suck........ thats why he was the fourth in scoring ever @ Kentucky...... he didnt leave his soph season because he had a bad summer....... i think he could play some point btw; he could guard bigger point guards like billups, davis etc


He doesnt like anyone or anything to do with Orlando. It is Tmac envy. Scared Tmac is gonna overtake his boy Kobe. Its all good. Bogans will prove himself.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> OK so u think lue plays better defense than armstrong?? Or lue can guard big pgs?? How in the world if bogans is playing the point can he guard someone like ai kidd or any pg .. his defense might be descent in college.. but hes slow footed and cant move that well laterally.. Yea shane battier was the greatest defender in college for a couple years.. and hes average at best in the nba


Err...Battier's a lockdown defender, and one of the more coveted role players in the NBA.

Just FYI.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

im just happy they have rick apodaca on their pre-season roster being that i played against him


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> im just happy they have rick apodaca on their pre-season roster being that i played against him


I dont know much about him, maybe you could fill us in. I don't expect him to actually make the team, although who knows. He hasn't been mentioned at all in training camp reports, which probably isnt a good sign for his making the team.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

he is from north bergen and went to hofstra..6'3 lefty guard in the mold of a shoor first rather then asser type good defense he is just frail...probably wont make the team


----------

